# Fungus...What Should I Do?



## KasaraWolf (Jan 6, 2012)

Okay guys, I seem to got myself in a bind again ^^; 

My friends friend fish seem to have contracted some type of fungus. He bought them from the evil Petsmart down the street where they always have unhealthy fish. He put them in with his healthy fish, and now 18 have died  (He used the medicine Pimafix and Melafix, because it was on the fish as well, which did nothing) There are only 4 left, which are staying at my house until they get better. As soon as he took the fish out, his tank went back to normal water quality. But now, overnight, the hospital tank they are staying in has gotten infected, now having massive amounts of gunk in the water, walls and ground. On the ground its in piles of goo. Its bleh. The fish are not acting like normal mollies and swim EXTREMELY weird. They eat regularly...but they are still not completely better. My betta tank kept getting a fungus in it and I eventually killed it with a heck a ton of salt.

What do you think I should do? I am kind of stuck xDD


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Wait, the fungus is growing on the side of the tank? That's... not anything I've ever heard of before. It sounds like that is something in your water causing it. If you say salt killed the fuzz before, go ahead and add it in with the mollies as they are very salt-tolerant. Salt will also help to combat the fungus. For future reference, let your friend know that Pimafix and Melafix are mostly useless. Salt and antibiotics will do more. 

Can you give us some more info about the tank? Size? Number and species of occupants? Water parameters?


----------



## KasaraWolf (Jan 6, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> Wait, the fungus is growing on the side of the tank? That's... not anything I've ever heard of before. It sounds like that is something in your water causing it. If you say salt killed the fuzz before, go ahead and add it in with the mollies as they are very salt-tolerant. Salt will also help to combat the fungus. For future reference, let your friend know that Pimafix and Melafix are mostly useless. Salt and antibiotics will do more.
> 
> Can you give us some more info about the tank? Size? Number and species of occupants? Water parameters?


It's kind of everywhere. Floating in the water, sitting at the bottom, etc. Its sort of a clear goop D: 

Yep, added the salt, however it seems to not being doing much to it XD I use the same water for all my fish and none of them are having a problem like this 

Alright, will do! As for info, are you asking for his tank size or the quarantine tank they are in right now?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

The stuff is everywhere? :hmm:I've never heard of that. Are you sure it is a fungus? Pictures would be great. 

As for the parameters, I'd say give us what the fish is in right now.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd like to know what it looks like too. I love nasty tank things. My tanks are the nastiest ever, lol.

Is this tank planted?

Anyways, something must have given these fungi a boost, maybe even the sickly fish, because what you're seeing is the fungus in reproductive mode, it's spores, meaning it's thriving and reproducing and therefore spreading.

If you have mollies in there, salt it up a ton (gradually).
Surprised the Pimafix failed to work. Not a good fish cure but good for wiping out tank fungus.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KasaraWolf (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, whatever the gunk was, I seemed to have killed it :lol: Sadly though, one of the mollies died, as soon as he died most of the stuff leftover in the tank disappeared...it's strange.


----------

